
RailsCasts gets all new redesign - JangoSteve
http://railscasts.com/
======
krat0sprakhar
Wow... this is cool. I dig the three viewing options.

------
paulnelligan
very cool, but I do actually appreciate the more homely old logo, and the new
theme music is a bit um, techno-ey?

